# Upholstery work needed: Interior boat cushions



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 3 interior boat cushions on my 22ft Catalina that need to be re-upholstered. I'm looking to match the fabric of the other cushions, but don't know what the name of the fabric is (i'm calling the mfg tomorrow to find out). The cushions that need to be redone still have the worn out covers on them that can be used as patterns (except 1 which has a identical right side cushion that is in good shape)

Anyone have any suggestions on who to talk to to get them re-upholstered?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

You will probably have to go to the boat manufaturer for the fabric to match. don't try to use the old covers as patterns, they won't fit. Make sure whoever does them makes new patterns form the cushions. My ex has a canvas business if you need someone to do them. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I may take you up on that offer! I'm still trying to get in touch with Catalina to figure out the material...as soon as find some I'll probably give you a shout to get the ex's number!

Thanks!


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Call us, we can possibly help you with the match and do the upholstery work.

Check out our website



Island Quest Canvas

Cindy

850-723-2144

www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------

